# أخييييييييرا قمت بتصنيع ماكينة راوتر cnc .... يا ريت اعرف ارائكم



## عمرو محمد عنانى (24 فبراير 2014)

‫

رابط الفيديو على اليوتيوب


----------



## aimen1981 (27 فبراير 2014)

عمل رائع بالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## azaharna (27 فبراير 2014)

عمل رائع وبالتوفيق ان شالله


----------



## عمرو محمد عنانى (27 فبراير 2014)

مشكورين يا غاليين


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (28 فبراير 2014)

بتوفيق يامبدع والله عمل يشكر عل ىانجازه والى الامام يامهندس والقادم اجمل


----------



## عمرو محمد عنانى (28 فبراير 2014)

الف شكر ليك اخ عزام وتمنياتى بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله


----------



## farsmmm (1 مارس 2014)

عمل جبار ومتميز نسأله سبحانه وتعالي ان يكون باب رزق عليك 

اخي الفاضل هل استخدمة VCarve Pro 6.0 في التصميم


----------



## عمرو محمد عنانى (1 مارس 2014)

اخى فارس اشكرك على تعليقك الذى افتخر به انت والاخ عزام واعتبره وسام على صدرى ... وان كنت اتطلع لعمل ماكينة افضل بكثير ولكننى صممتها باقل الامكانيات وبفضل الله نجحت ودقتها عالية ايضا لاننى استخدمت تروس كبيرة ساعدت فى زيادة دقة الماكينة.... بخصوص برامج التصميم فانا استخدم artcam وجدته سهل الاستخدام و برنامج الماكينة استخدم mach3


----------



## عمرو محمد عنانى (1 مارس 2014)

اخى فارس اشكرك على تعليقك الذى افتخر به انت والاخ عزام واعتبره وسام على صدرى ... وان كنت اتطلع لعمل ماكينة افضل بكثير ولكننى صممتها باقل الامكانيات وبفضل الله نجحت ودقتها عالية ايضا لاننى استخدمت تروس كبيرة ساعدت فى زيادة دقة الماكينة.... بخصوص برامج التصميم فانا استخدم artcam وجدته سهل الاستخدام و برنامج الماكينة استخدم mach3


----------



## zakimc (2 مارس 2014)

عمل جميل نسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يوفقك للمزيد,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,آمين امين امين


----------



## الزير911 (2 مارس 2014)

VCarve Pro 6.0 اي حد بدو معلومات عن هالبرنامج انا جاهز باذن الله

​​


----------



## Eng. F (3 مارس 2014)

ماشاء الله عمل رائع وانجاز اكثد من متميز

آفكر بعمل نفس الماكينة .. كم التكلف الاجماليه تقريباً؟


----------



## عمرو محمد عنانى (3 مارس 2014)

شكرا لكلماتك الرقيقة يا باشمهندس
التكلفة حوالى 16000 جنية مصرى
اذا احتاجت اى مساعدة فانا فى الخدمة


----------



## مصطفى سكر 1978 (14 مارس 2014)

عمل رائع وبالتوفيق والنجاح الدائم


----------



## anssss (18 مارس 2014)

شي جميل بالتوفيق لك


----------



## f_alhaddar (20 مارس 2014)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز على هذه التجربة المباركة وبالتوفيق


----------



## kbbbk (11 أبريل 2014)

عمل خطير الله يبارك بك و امثالك


----------

